# How to remove wood framed window bonded by liquid nail?



## MNYShum (Mar 19, 2011)

We are working on a project to replace most of the windows in a custom home.  These windows are double-glazed and wood-framed.  Reason for the replacement is condensation between the window panes.  We have found to our dismay that the builder, or whoever, had installed these windows to the wood frame with liquid nail.  It is near impossible to remove the outside wood stoppers without damaging them.  It is but impossible to get the old windows out of their wood frames the traditional way.  There has to be a method of softening the liquid nail which is bonding the window to its frame prior to removing the glass.  What is the best chemical solution to use?  We need something that is liquid enough to penetrate inside the frame.  We believe this problem has been dealt with before.  Any pointers?  Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## joecaption (Mar 20, 2011)

Are you saying there glued the windows in place so they can not be opened or closed?
Are you replacing the whole thing with new constrution windows or just replacement window in the old frames?
There is no magic liquid to melt liquid nails.


----------



## MNYShum (Mar 20, 2011)

We are trying to to replace the double-glazed glass of the windows because they have condensation between panes.  These are wood-framed windows - the glass is mounted in the window by wood.  Unfortunately, the builder use liquid nail (instead of other sealant) between the glass and the window frame.  Some of the windows are of large (8' tall) arch design.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 20, 2011)

MNYShum said:


> We are trying to to replace the double-glazed glass of the windows because they have condensation between panes.  These are wood-framed windows - the glass is mounted in the window by wood.  Unfortunately, the builder use liquid nail (instead of other sealant) between the glass and the window frame.  Some of the windows are of large (8' tall) arch design.



Are you sure its liquid nail and not just window glazing? Take a hair dryer and set it on high, heat up the area and see if it doesn't soften the sealant.


----------



## MNYShum (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you.  We asked Liquid Nail (the manufacturer) the same question and they also told us to use heat to soften the adhesive.  According to them, liquid nail will soften under heat no matter how old the adhesive is. Since we are replacing the glass, overheating is not going to be an issue even if this is done to the point of cracking the old glass.  This could be just what the doctor has ordered.


----------



## epox (Mar 30, 2011)

You will most likely need a heat gun instead of a hair dryer.


----------



## chaluska (May 23, 2011)

a heat gun gets way hotter, so it would be a much better tool to soften that adhesive up


----------

